# Life sucks



## Penny905

Sometimes I just feel like we are cursed. How much is a family supposed to deal with? Isn't it enough that we are still helping our son recover from his trumatic accident for 22 months now. My mother in law got real sick and passed away the beginning of the year. Tonight we were called to the hospital, our nephew who brought so much happiness to us since out tragedies passed away of SIDS at 4 1/2 months old! I am so heartbroken, I just want to wake up from thus nightmare


----------



## EleGirl

I am so sorry for all your loss and troubles. Sometimes life throws way too much at us all at once. Hopefully this will be the end of the heartbreak.


----------



## aine

Penny905 said:


> Sometimes I just feel like we are cursed. How much is a family supposed to deal with? Isn't it enough that we are still helping our son recover from his trumatic accident for 22 months now. My mother in law got real sick and passed away the beginning of the year. Tonight we were called to the hospital, our nephew who brought so much happiness to us since out tragedies passed away of SIDS at 4 1/2 months old! I am so heartbroken, I just want to wake up from thus nightmare


So sorry Penny, I don't know if you are a person of faith, sometimes that will help.
If you feel it is too much to bear, do go and speak to a grief counsellor, they can help you learn how to process it. In the mean time do keep coming here, there is not much we can do but we can listen.
Take care of your health, sleep and diet.
Godbless x


----------

